# Newish mouse



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















I picked up some blue mice recently, this doe is pregnant to a black self buck; her colouring is really light and poor in person but she's a sweetie. Her two sisters are pregnant to a blue buck. She looks cute but shortly after this picture she peed down the back of my neck!


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

She's adorable! Congratulations and best of luck with the litters


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very good eyes.


----------

